# Agtek software for sale



## CHARLIE MANKIN (Nov 4, 2008)

I am saleing two fully operational keys that open and unlock every option for AGTEK. I bought them last year and have closed my doors. I paid 31,000.00 for the deal and am saleing it for 5000.00 !!! Thats way short of any retail costs. If interested give me a call
571 437 1057
Charlie


----------



## kdorsa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Agtek*

I am very interested in your Agtek system. They are a oain in the ass about keys and software transfers. I need to know specifically what programs you have. We have two Agtek systems now and I want one for my house but I need to make sure that Materials 3d is included in the software and that I can transfer them into my name without paying for them all over again. Thse guys do not like people to sell their software because they want to sell new ones at very inlfated prices.

Please get back to me ant let me know if the software is still available and if you have Materials 3d.

Thanks
Keith Dorsa
HSR Inc

[email protected]
408.562.9956 ext 16


----------



## rfanti2 (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you still have this for sale? Thanks, Rich. [email protected]


----------



## ejmiller70 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Agtek*

Is this still for sale?


----------



## bernie banks 3 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Agtek for sale*



CHARLIE MANKIN said:


> I am saleing two fully operational keys that open and unlock every option for AGTEK. I bought them last year and have closed my doors. I paid 31,000.00 for the deal and am saleing it for 5000.00 !!! Thats way short of any retail costs. If interested give me a call
> 571 437 1057
> Charlie


 
Is program still for sale. If so, what software and what versions? Thanks, Bernie


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it still for sale ?


Anyone else ?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ha! I bought it for $25 (canadian)....:shifty:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

J F said:


> ha! I bought it for $25 (canadian)....:shifty:


Sucker...:shifty:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## gmcrce (Nov 5, 2009)

*neighter sucks*

I have agtek keys for sale from a company that went out of business. $8,000 a key. each has earthwork 3d, materials 3d, materials 2000. 

contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Fanbeetee (Jun 11, 2010)

gmcrce said:


> I have agtek keys for sale from a company that went out of business. $8,000 a key. each has earthwork 3d, materials 3d, materials 2000.
> 
> contact me at [email protected]


do you still have it we are looking for one.
please let me know via Phone 928-778-0170

thanks

besmel


----------



## cfoglio (Oct 1, 2010)

*Agtek 3d and Materials 3d for sale*

I have agtek 3d and materials 3d key for sale. I shut down my business and it is listed on ebay at a starting bid of $7000.00. The license is fully transferable. Contact me for more information at [email protected].


----------



## snowDrift (Oct 4, 2010)

anyone got any keys left?


----------



## Krista (Nov 1, 2010)

*Are you still lookin**g for an Agtek key?*


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I lost the keys to a Pinto once. Sold the car "as is" with no keys. 

Does that count? :shifty:


----------

